# Snowdogg MD68



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi guys, having a problem with my new to snowdogg md68....electrical hooked up last minute on 12/29. one storm, no issues (redc light blinked but worked as normal) small storm in NE on monday i bielieve..started intermittenly not raising...last place suddenly stopped working all together...controller lights up status is green....nothing happens when L,R, up/down pressed.

took to service center today & they said motor relay was bad....replaced with new & still nothing.

please does anyone have any idea what is going on with this thing?!?!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

How many times did it blink? You've got an owner's manual, correct? Count how many times it blinks and look at your owner's manual. It's usually a continuity problem. Could be as simple as your controller not being plugged in all the way, to corrosion on your electrical plugs, or not enough dielectric grease. Take it back to the service center that worked on it and make them make it right, not just throwing parts at a problem and hope it fixes it.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Harleyjeff;2090246 said:


> How many times did it blink? You've got an owner's manual, correct? Count how many times it blinks and look at your owner's manual. It's usually a continuity problem. Could be as simple as your controller not being plugged in all the way, to corrosion on your electrical plugs, or not enough dielectric grease. Take it back to the service center that worked on it and make them make it right, not just throwing parts at a problem and hope it fixes it.


blinks once, sometimes when up is pressed....no blinking at all any other time.

just took it for service...$100 and they basically said motor relay was bad (100%) and told me my lights work...i already knew that.

as for continutiy, i dont know whats supposed toi be what...brand new motor relay has the same continuity as old one.....got it to lift a little bit....no idea if controller is bad....i cant afford this right now


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

snowdogg called back....he thinks its the controller. anyone in the albany, ny area with a straight blade snowdogg & would let me swap controllers to see before i buy a new one??


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Wait. This is brand new so you say.
WARRANTY. Why are you buying parts? The way I'm reading this, it's under WARRANTY. The manufacturer pays for repairs not you.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

dieselss;2090335 said:


> Wait. This is brand new so you say.
> WARRANTY. Why are you buying parts? The way I'm reading this, it's under WARRANTY. The manufacturer pays for repairs not you.


its not new...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

new to snowdogg md68.

Guess I didn't read that right then?


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

dieselss;2090354 said:


> new to snowdogg md68.
> 
> Guess I didn't read that right then?


you read it right...it should say new to "me" saw when you mentioned it was new....couldnt find the edit button


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Hold on a second. I'm going to pull up your owner's manual. You do realize that you can download them free from their site, right? And if you've already paid the shop to repair it, they obviously did it incorrectly. You should be able to go back there, have them diagnose it correctly, and credit your initial payment to them towards whatever is wrong. How old is the plow?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok......just didn't seem right to me 
Good luck with it.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Your owner's manual does state that it's the motor relay or the wiring to/from it. I still say take it back to them and have them make it right.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

got a call after hours from the manager...he said he misunderstood the tech. tech says motor relay was fine. he said they bypassed it. told me again there must be a cut/fray in the wiring. gave me snowdogg tech line 3 ect. also got the parts house to agree to accept return on new motor relay.


testing while on phone w/ snowdogg...little red wire off the motor relay showed ~7.5V. when connected it showed .01~. prior to that test, i was able to run power direct to motor & it did run (motor good). there was voltage at the blue, green & orange wires at the valves. votage & continuity at the motor. i did get the motor to run & try to move the plow after that, once up & twice right. then nothing again. tech on phone thinks it is the controller...idk, im highly frustrated!


using it when it died....i had to press buttons hard & wiggle them at it final moments...i hope a new controller fixes it. tech said i can just order a circuit board...ill find out tm.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Harleyjeff;2090381 said:


> Your owner's manual does state that it's the motor relay or the wiring to/from it. I still say take it back to them and have them make it right.


he said it would cost me a small fortune for him to fix/diagnose it. idk what the hell i got for $100?!?!


----------

